# Sony RX1 RII full-frame camera with variable OPLF



## jeffa4444 (Oct 20, 2015)

http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/sony-compact-ff-camera-features.html


----------



## martti (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like a real bargain.


----------

